# Stone carrier 'Langeland' lost with 6 crew aboard in storm off Koster Islands



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

> STOCKHOLM, July 31 (Reuters) - A Norwegian cargo vessel with a crew of six is believed to have sunk in Swedish waters after a severe North Sea storm, Swedish rescue authorities said on Friday.
> 
> Birger Knutsson, rescue operation leader at Sweden's Maritime Rescue Coordination Centre, said searchers found life vests, lifeboats and debris but no ship and none of the crew, believed to be Russian.
> 
> ...


http://www.reuters.com/article/latestCrisis/idUSLV335927


----------



## exsailor (Dec 18, 2005)

Picture and details of vessel on managers website www.mmred.no/default.asp?side=visartikkel&ID=35


----------



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

Further...

http://www.sr.se/cgi-bin/Internatio...l.asp?ProgramID=2054&format=1&artikel=3002732


----------



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

Update

http://www.thelocal.se/21042/20090801/



> The Swedish coast guard may have located the Norwegian cargo ship that sank yesterday off the west coast of Sweden. Six men are believed to have drowned, although the search for survivors continues.
> 
> The Swedish Coast Guard is using sonar to search in the area of the Koster Fjord where bubbling oil has been discovered.
> 
> ...


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

May the good Lord have mercy on their souls. Condolences to their next of kin


----------



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

The search for the 6 crew aboard 'Langeland' has been called off by authorities.

Sympathies to those who worked with them and to their families.


----------



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

Divers have now reached & filmed the vessel and confirmed that there has been no sign of any crew, alive or dead thusfar

http://www.swedishwire.com/general/645-sunken-ship-found-with-no-sign-of-survivors


----------

